

Govt. spending: atlassian and open source do not exist - thinkagain
https://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportunity&mode=form&tab=core&id=a42a6638dbb649f86040ba3f4697d43a

======
threeseed
Atlassian products are overrated and hardly cheap. Many open source projects
are very poor when it comes to portfolio/program level PM solutions.

I work for an enterprise that moved from JIRA and it was the best decision we
ever made.

